# ie und firefox unterschiedliche farben



## Godstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Hi leute.

Ich habe auf meiner seite ein problem und zwar habe ich dort grafiken eingefügt, deren bg den selben hex code haben wir der bg meiner seite. Nun habe ich die seite im iexplorer angesehen und festgestellt, dass er die farben scheinbar anders darstellt, wie kann ich das lösen? 
beide grafiken sind ziemlich die selbe stelle und der unterschied deutlich zu erkennen.

ansichten im Anhang. LG


----------



## Maik (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

mit welcher Grafik-Anwendung hast du die Grafiken erzeugt?

Ich frage, damit das Thema ins entsprechende Forum verschoben wird - Stichwort: "Verwendung eines Farbprofils".

mfg Maik


----------



## Godstyle (12. Juli 2010)

ok dachte es sei ein css problem deswegen hier. die grafiken habe ich mit fireworks cs4 erstellt


----------



## Maik (12. Juli 2010)

Nö, hier liegt kein CSS-Problem vor.

Vielmehr solltest du die Dateien ohne Verwendung eines Farbprofils speichern.

Achja, vernachlässige mal die Shift-Taste nicht, um unserer Netiquette nachzukommen.

mfg Maik


----------



## d-braun (12. Juli 2010)

Webechte Farben verwendet? Einige Browser können nicht alle Farben darstellen (Stichwort Dithering).
Dadurch kann bei einfarbigen Backgrounds die Farbe "falsch" dargstellt werden.


----------



## Godstyle (12. Juli 2010)

ich habe meine seite 2 mal geöffnet einmal im iexplorer und einmal firefox. hab sie direkt neben einander gelegt und kann nur sagen das er deffinitiv den fehler in der grafik hat und nicht im bg bereich.

Sollte es nicht bei grafiken eigentlich kein unterschied machen?
Die farbe ist also webecht da der iexplorer sie ja als bg farbe darstellen kann.

Mein gedanke zur lösung war:

 ich könnte den Türkisen teil der grafik wegnehmen und transparent machen, so das er wieder den seiten bg an diese stelle lädt,
oder ich nehme ein pixel img der fabre und lade das als bg hoch.

Wie man erkennt ist es kein großer unterschied der farbe aber als komplette seite fällt es schon auf wenn alle grafiken von so einer fehlerhaften umrandung sind


----------



## Maik (12. Juli 2010)

Die Großschreibung endet nicht nach dem Satzanfang 

mfg Maik


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2010)

Godstyle, das Transparentmachen ist ein möglicher Workaround, ändert aber nichts am eigentlichen Problem. Wie es scheint, ist ein Farbprofil eingestellt, welches FF sauber darstellt, IE aber mangels Farbprofilunterstützung nicht richtig darstellt. Die webechten Farben sind lange her und ich halte dies nicht für das Problem. Mit welchen Programm wurden die Daten erstellt und ist dort womöglich ein Farbprofil eingestellt, welches eben nicht ganz das Richtige ist?

Ich habe hier mal ein Bildausschnitt in sRGB angehängt.. Ich werd mal selbst testen, ob sich hier schon erhebliche Unterschiede in FF/IE/Safari äußern..

#hups* erstes Bild war ohne ICC-Profil.sry.. gleich nochmal

mfg chmee

edit: Dieses Bild wird in IE blass angezeigt, in FF und Safari ist zB das Rot schön knackig. Schon der Unterschied Anhang unten und angeklickt mit eigenem Profil ist in FF sichtbar.


----------



## Godstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Wie oben gesagt habe ich die Grafiken fireworks cs4 erstellt.


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2010)

Godstyle, vielleicht hilft die Kurzinfo Hier weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...v2-rgb-beim-bau-von-webpages.html#post1880890

mfg chmee


----------

